# Usar Amplificador Xplod® en casa



## Arquitecto (Nov 28, 2006)

Que tal a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, me dedico al diseño pero unos de mis pasatiempos es el audio, la computación y la electronica de nivel novato 

Hace poco tenía instalado un amplificador Xplod® bocinas y subwoofer en mi auto, pero al venderlo lo desmonté y en el auto nuevo ya trae el propio, ahora tengo un par de bocinas el amplificador y el subwoofer sin uso, pero me dan ganas de usarlo en la casa para usarlo en mi PC o con mi iPod®. 

Tengo un regulador de voltaje de 12V que es lo que necesita el Amplificador como alimentación, y cable RCA con adaptador para conectarlo a la PC o al iPod®

Mi duda es:

¿Cómo "activar" el amplificador para que funcione?
ya que instalado en al auto, éste se activa por medio del cable REM del autoestereo al ser encendido éste último.

¿Necesito emular alguna señal de activacion hacia la conexion REM? ¿una pequeña señal de voltaje?

Gracias por su atención


----------



## Arquitecto (Nov 29, 2006)

Quisiera pedir una disculpa y hacerle conocer al moderador de este foro borre los mensajes duplicados por mí, ya que al momento de publicar me mandaba error y pense que no se publicaban los mensajes por lo que le daba publicar varias veces.

Lo siento :$

me marcaba algo de DEBUG MODE


----------



## capitanp (Nov 29, 2006)

Sr Arquitecto, la señal REM solo se activa con  un nivel alto con respecto a masa y debe ser con potencial lo mas proximo a B+(positivo de la bateria)

entonces construye este circuito

consigues un cable (color a eleccion) de unos 5 Cm de largo lo pelas en ambas punta unos 9mm introduces una punta en el terminl REM y la otra en el B+, conectas la fuente y funciona

tips
   tu fuente de alimentacion debe ser un poco grande de unos 12V (13.8) de por lo menos 20 Amperes

  Puedes colocar un interruptor entre el REM y el B+ como para apagar todo antes que la fuente


Saludos


----------



## wuito (Nov 29, 2006)

simplemente conectas el cable remoto del amplificador al positivo de la alimentacion y listo...


----------



## capitanp (Nov 29, 2006)

me falto escribir eso  ops:


----------



## Arquitecto (Nov 30, 2006)

Gracias por sus respuestas, trabajaré en ello


----------

